# Age range? (How old are you? Optional)



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey im just wondering what kind of age everyone is one here? Im 14 and it seems most people are older than that


----------



## Shakudo (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't think you're the only teenager here......


As for me I'm 29 


Joey


----------



## NicoleB26 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm 40. There's a wide age variety but a common love of turtles/torts


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 6, 2014)

We have several youngin's in here. I am not one of them, except at heart.


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

Well its nice to see an age range


----------



## Tort-Rex (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm 12 


-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Esmee:

I reached the three quarter century mark last year.


----------



## Tyanna (Aug 6, 2014)

I am 19!  Still a teen.


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I am 19!  Still a teen.


Yey for us teens!


----------



## justino4444 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am only 15


~ Justin


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 6, 2014)

Im 16 

Yvonne, it's pretty awesome when you start measuring your age in quarter centuries, huh? Haha!


----------



## yillt (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm 11.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well I'm alittle past my teens (59 yrs old ) and getting older with each passing day !!!


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

justino4444 said:


> I am only 15
> 
> 
> ~ Justin


Iv got 13 days and then I'm the same


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

yillt said:


> I'm 11.


I think your possibly the youngest here


----------



## KnNTiny (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm 13 and my sis who helps me take care of Tiny is 11. 




KnNTiny


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

KnNTiny said:


> I'm 13 and my sis who helps me take care of Tiny is 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you had Tiny for?


----------



## KnNTiny (Aug 6, 2014)

Since July 19th. Really a newbie to Russians. Have made a lot of beginner mistakes. But will be correcting them. How about you? How long have you had your tort?


KnNTiny


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

KnNTiny said:


> Since July 19th. Really a newbie to Russians. Have made a lot of beginner mistakes. But will be correcting them. How about you? How long have you had your tort?
> 
> 
> KnNTiny


Ah I see, I had mine for 2 years and wm still correcting my mistakes, if I didn't find the tortoise forum my Hermie's shell would have been heavily pyramiding as when I got my torts I didn't properly understand the whole humidity thing but now I do


----------



## KnNTiny (Aug 6, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> Ah I see, I had mine for 2 years and wm still correcting my mistakes, if I didn't find the tortoise forum my Hermie's shell would have been heavily pyramiding as when I got my torts I didn't properly understand the whole humidity thing but now I do



Well I think something is wrong with Tiny's shell but when I got her it was like that. So I am trying to figure the humidity thing out. And because I got her from a pet store the we have a glass enclosure. This forum is great. Learning a lot. 


KnNTiny


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

KnNTiny said:


> Well I think something is wrong with Tiny's shell but when I got her it was like that. So I am trying to figure the humidity thing out. And because I got her from a pet store the we have a glass enclosure. This forum is great. Learning a lot.
> 
> 
> KnNTiny


What substrate do you use because that can effect the humidity levels, as try some of that moss you can buy for a humid hide. I never had a glass enclosure because I know its bad for their eyes. You could always try building a tort table (I am!) Or just try covering up the sides so they can't see out


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 6, 2014)

Nearly everyone makes beginner mistakes when they are starting out. The first time I reproduced red foots was when I was about 8. The popular information at the time directed you to raise them on rabbit pellets and feed them carrots and romaine lettuce. After a couple clutches of bumpy baby's, I learned better. .


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Nearly everyone makes beginner mistakes when they are starting out. The first time I reproduced red foots was when I was about 8. The popular information at the time directed you to raise them on rabbit pellets and feed them carrots and romaine lettuce. After a couple clutches of bumpy baby's, I learned better. .


Good to know, one day we will get it right


----------



## KnNTiny (Aug 6, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> What substrate do you use because that can effect the humidity levels, as try some of that moss you can buy for a humid hide. I never had a glass enclosure because I know its bad for their eyes. You could always try building a tort table (I am!) Or just try covering up the sides so they can't see out



Well that's the thing I currently just have the basic stuff that came with enclosure. So my is taking me out to get some Orchid bark and I will make sure we look for some moss. The sides are covered. My mom has become just as tortoise obsessed as I am. We are going to add a second level to the current enclosure for now. But after doing some research we have the plans to start building an awesome enclosure. Can't wait. Tiny will be happier with the room.


----------



## KnNTiny (Aug 6, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Nearly everyone makes beginner mistakes when they are starting out. The first time I reproduced red foots was when I was about 8. The popular information at the time directed you to raise them on rabbit pellets and feed them carrots and romaine lettuce. After a couple clutches of bumpy baby's, I learned better. .



This forum is awesome with helping to get over the bumpy baby's. 

I'm glad to have met you guys. Here's to life long tortoise friendship. LOL!!!


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 7, 2014)

KnNTiny said:


> Well that's the thing I currently just have the basic stuff that came with enclosure. So my is taking me out to get some Orchid bark and I will make sure we look for some moss. The sides are covered. My mom has become just as tortoise obsessed as I am. We are going to add a second level to the current enclosure for now. But after doing some research we have the plans to start building an awesome enclosure. Can't wait. Tiny will be happier with the room.


Ahh, i would recommend coir, i havnt heard of the bark before  ahh good good, my mum likes to think she knows what she is talking about but really doesnt know much. How exciting!


----------



## smarch (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm a few short weeks away from 21! (can you tell i'm excited to be done with 20 )
I'd say we pretty much have all the ages possible in a range here, it makes for good variety and quite lively debates since we all have different experiences and were raised in different times.


----------



## T33's Torts (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree with Sarah.  I'm 22.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 12, 2014)

smarch said:


> I'm a few short weeks away from 21! (can you tell i'm excited to be done with 20 )
> I'd say we pretty much have all the ages possible in a range here, it makes for good variety and quite lively debates since we all have different experiences and were raised in different times.


My daughter is turning 21 this winter. She's quite excited too!


----------



## smarch (Aug 12, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> My daughter is turning 21 this winter. She's quite excited too!


 I'm just excited to be able to drink, I wont end up crazy and will probably have just a glass of wine or something, but just knowing I can is what i'm excited for lol. I'm one of those people who's parents are lucky I'm like alcohols no big deal... which is especially lucky for my parents since theyre afraid of alcohol and think a glass makes one an alcoholic!


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 12, 2014)

smarch said:


> I'm just excited to be able to drink, I wont end up crazy and will probably have just a glass of wine or something, but just knowing I can is what i'm excited for lol. I'm one of those people who's parents are lucky I'm like alcohols no big deal... which is especially lucky for my parents since theyre afraid of alcohol and think a glass makes one an alcoholic!


We are Italian. My kids have been having a glass of wine or whatever at holiday meals since they were teenagers. My daughter right now is just frustrated because she is one of the youngest of her group of friends. So most of them are 21 already and when she comes home to visit (she has an apartment where she goes to school) her friends at home are going out on the weekends to places she can't go.


----------



## kball (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll be 13 in like 4 days.


----------



## smarch (Aug 12, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> We are Italian. My kids have been having a glass of wine or whatever at holiday meals since they were teenagers. My daughter right now is just frustrated because she is one of the youngest of her group of friends. So most of them are 21 already and when she comes home to visit (she has an apartment where she goes to school) her friends at home are going out on the weekends to places she can't go.


 I've had a glass here and there at holidays but its always a fight to get my parents to let me have it, So because of their fear I did end up going off and drinking with friends, only like a mikes lemonade here and there or a glass of wine socially with her family. I mean I don't let my age hold me back since i'm more responsible than a few people I know old enough to drink, its just it'll be nice to be like hey I want to have a glass of wine tonight while doing my homework and I can! (I know alcohol and homework don't mix lol... in fact I don't even enjoy wine! but I could if I wanted to)


----------



## annastortoise (Aug 12, 2014)

11 club with yillt 


 I <3 Russians


----------



## weldorNate (Aug 14, 2014)

I am 23


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm 41. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## jeffjeff (Aug 14, 2014)

i'm 30.


----------



## yillt (Aug 17, 2014)

annastortoise said:


> 11 club with yillt
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians


We are the youngest I think. But so lucky to have discovered our love for tortoises at such a young age.


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 17, 2014)

Im 15 in two days


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 21, 2014)

18! I see this has been going on for a while, so I apologize for crashing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 21, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> Im 15 in two days


And happy birthday, BTW! Mine was in may... can;t wait to register for voting!


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 25, 2014)

I am 72 / 8 x 3 + 10 going on 12 = old man....kid @ heart


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 26, 2014)

Eric Phillips said:


> I am 72 / 8 x 3 + 10 going on 12 = old man....kid @ heart


Best answer, ever! 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## margykid (Sep 20, 2014)

yillt said:


> We are the youngest I think. But so lucky to have discovered our love for tortoises at such a young age.


I'm 11 to. So is Teesh.


----------



## TCZaro (Sep 26, 2014)

18 here, looks like i'm part of a relatively large "teen" group.


----------



## Peytons torts (Oct 12, 2014)

I was wondering the most common age on here so how old are you if you don't want to share that's ok 

Anyway I'm 14


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 12, 2014)

im 15


----------



## leigti (Oct 12, 2014)

You are just babies  I'm 44.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Way…as in way old


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 12, 2014)

im 23


----------



## JAYGEE (Oct 12, 2014)

Older than some but younger than a lot here. 

33


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 12, 2014)

45


----------



## AmRoKo (Oct 12, 2014)

21! :>


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 12, 2014)

59 yrs and 11 mos.


----------



## Blakem (Oct 12, 2014)

24


----------



## G-stars (Oct 12, 2014)

25


— Gus


----------



## tortadise (Oct 12, 2014)

28


----------



## Delilah1623 (Oct 12, 2014)

29.... and will be celebrating the 1st anniversary of my 29th birthday in November.


----------



## yillt (Oct 12, 2014)

11


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 12, 2014)

28


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 12, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way…as in way old


"Way" is not a number, cowboy!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> "Way" is not a number, cowboy!!!


Is for me.


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 12, 2014)

30.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 12, 2014)

i feel so young here


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 12, 2014)

37


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 12, 2014)

ANOTHER thread about age?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> ANOTHER thread about age?


I can't remember what I had for breakfast and here you are showin off!!


----------



## Michael Twohy (Oct 12, 2014)

13, so I guess I'm younger than most......


----------



## Kim444 (Oct 12, 2014)

42


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> ANOTHER thread about age?



Where is @jaizei when we need him? I looked for about 15 minutes this a.m. so I could merge the two threads, but I can't find the other one.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 12, 2014)

29 next month


----------



## Nessie (Oct 12, 2014)

28


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Often times Karen, in exasperation, will turn to me and say, “Really Ken? You're not 16!"


----------



## bigred (Oct 12, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't remember what I had for breakfast and here you are showin off!!


 You had BACON remember


----------



## bigred (Oct 12, 2014)

48 with the mind of a 15 year old


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

bigred said:


> You had BACON remember


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## chaseswife (Oct 12, 2014)

I am 31. But it is starting to not matter so much and sometimes I forget. Today I looked at my profile page to remember- so add long add I put in the right info when I signed up. ... 

What matters more is that my oldest child is 11- as old as some of the other members of this forum!


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 12, 2014)

29


----------



## Elohi (Oct 12, 2014)

35.


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy crap, I feel old now. Thanks a lot. I'm in the same age range as Jacqui and Yvonne, but them still being my elders. With the mind set of the rest of you young ones


----------



## Elohi (Oct 12, 2014)

How old you really @Cowboy_Ken?
And @Team Gomberg, I had no clue how old you're for some reason LOL!


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I'm 29. 

But my wife and my body doesn't agree with that number. 

I'm in the same "way" age group.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 12, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> I think I'm 29.
> 
> But my wife and my body doesn't agree with that number.
> 
> I'm in the same "way" age group.


I always "feel" 21. Until I look at my daughter who is turning 21 and realize that's not possible!....lol


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 12, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> 59 yrs and 11 mos.


Soon Happy Birthday! ! ! !


----------



## ahawashin (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm 33 but don't feel like it , it's like I'm stuck on 21 lol


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 12, 2014)

35..........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> 35..........


Hence the “79" in your user name, right?


----------



## Elohi (Oct 12, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> 35..........


1979 was a special year.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 13, 2014)

Elohi said:


> 1979 was a special year.


That it was


----------



## tortdad (Oct 13, 2014)

14 years and 267 months old. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 13, 2014)

tortdad said:


> 14 years and 267 months old.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...



(...whips out calculator...) ...so 14 + 22.5... (pokes calculator some more...) equals 36.5 !!!!


----------



## tortdad (Oct 13, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> (...whips out calculator...) ...so 14 + 22.5... (pokes calculator some more...) equals 36.5 !!!!



Oh so close....... 36.25


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 13, 2014)

Elohi said:


> @Team Gomberg, I had no clue how old you're for some reason LOL!


Please don't tell me you thought I was 14..LOL


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 13, 2014)

Elohi said:


> 1979 was a special year.


Cuz my husband was born that year?


----------



## Elohi (Oct 13, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Please don't tell me you thought I was 14..LOL


 Maybe because we click so well I guessed you to be my age LOL! I've never seen a picture of you that I can recall so I have nothing to go off of hahaha. But no way, I definitely didn't guess you to be 14 LMAO!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 13, 2014)

34

No one ever believes how old I am. I still get carded and receive double takes from nurses at Doctor apts. I nearly broke a facebook "guess your age" silly quiz because when I clicked that I liked going to zoos and I like quiet tea times at home It couldn't decide whether I was 8 or in my early 80s.---Which probably describes me pretty well.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 13, 2014)

I think the wide age range on this forum is probably one of the things that make it work so well. Sometimes you can't tell how old anyone is at all. Some of the younger people speak with the wit and knowledge of a practiced hand (thinking of
@russian/sulcata/tortoise ) and have a really fun way of delivering info and posing questions. Then there are plenty of people that I adore who probably consider themselves in the "way" category, @Cowboy_Ken invented, who have more knowledge and experience than I do, and are pretty talented at keeping things friendly, informative, and on track. Good group of people here!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 13, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> 35..........





Elohi said:


> 35.



I was a little skaterchick in high school. Could we have hung out, or would you have looked down on me because I would have been a Sophomore when you were Juniors? Whaddaythink? You guys too cool for me?


----------



## Tort-Rex (Oct 13, 2014)

12 years, 6 months, 4 days, 3 hours, 13 minutes, and whatever amount of seconds  


-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## Tort-Rex (Oct 13, 2014)

*14 minutes now 


-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## ascott (Oct 13, 2014)

Somewhere between spring chicken and old as dirt....

Cowboyken I believe prairie just said you were so old because she considered you an inventor ...lol


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 13, 2014)

ascott said:


> Somewhere between spring chicken and old as dirt....
> 
> Cowboyken I believe prairie just said you were so old because she considered you an inventor ...lol



Alright, older than a "spring chicken,"... earlier when CowboyKen was asked his age, he said :"Way…as in way old" and everyone kept teasing and questioning him about how old is "way?" He apparently invented a whole new age category Now, watch your toes and lower ankles, Angela, because I may be sending my ATTACK TORTOISE YOUR WAY....mwa ha haha haaaa...


----------



## ascott (Oct 13, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright, older than a "spring chicken,"... earlier when CowboyKen was asked his age, he said :"Way…as in way old" and everyone kept teasing and questioning him about how old is "way?" He apparently invented a whole new age category Now, watch your toes and lower ankles, Angela, because I may be sending my ATTACK TORTOISE YOUR WAY....mwa ha haha haaaa...
> View attachment 99985



Lol...oh no, I totally understand how one plus one equals 2.....


----------



## Flipper (Oct 13, 2014)

36


----------



## kathyth (Oct 13, 2014)

I wish someone would card me!!


----------



## dmarshall1991 (Oct 13, 2014)

I am 23


----------



## LolaMyLove (Oct 13, 2014)

41 but I feel 14
except in the mornings when I first stand up... then I feel 81


----------



## Shakudo (Oct 13, 2014)

29


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 13, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I wish someone would card me!!


I think it's mainly because I'm a shorty. Being a hobbit isn't always what it's cracked up to be


----------



## jaizei (Oct 13, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i feel so young here



Funny, I feel old out here. I should stick to the VIP moderator section where I'm practically the baby, save for Kelly.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Where is @jaizei when we need him? I looked for about 15 minutes this a.m. so I could merge the two threads, but I can't find the other one.



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/age-range.98086/


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 13, 2014)

Lots teen here.......and lots "Way" here.....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 13, 2014)

@Elohi I don't post photos of myself on the internet but I'll text you some LOL..
Even though I'm 28, I've been married 6 years, have a 5 year old, a 4 year old and my husband is almost 7 years older...so I don't really fit in with the late 20s crowd..


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 13, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I was a little skaterchick in high school. Could we have hung out, or would you have looked down on me because I would have been a Sophomore when you were Juniors? Whaddaythink? You guys too cool for me?


I too was a skater chick  even had purple hair


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 14, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I think it's mainly because I'm a shorty. Being a hobbit isn't always what it's cracked up to be


I'm ridiculously short as well. People thought I was a kid well into my thirties. I'll be 46 in three months and most think I'm in my early thirties. Makes no sense to me. I'll be ridiculously short no matter how old I get so what does it have to do with it? But apparently it does...lol


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 14, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> I too was a skater chick  even had purple hair


HOLY MOLY! Age, animals & torts, adopted kids, skating nerds....Are you really another person?...OR are you ME from an alternate reality and using the internet to communicate?????


----------



## Teesh (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm 11 and my tort is 4 months ols


Teesh


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> HOLY MOLY! Age, animals & torts, adopted kids, skating nerds....Are you really another person?...OR are you ME from an alternate reality and using the internet to communicate?????




This is pretty interesting. Many years ago when I was still working, a gal from Walnut Creek moved to Fresno and went to work in the same department of the phone company as me. She is a little younger than I, however, she and I both had dobermans, we both had horses, we both had a small space between our front teeth. We had the same interests, hobbies (we both had roller skated at the rink and competed in dance) and even look like sisters. 

Funny how two people can come together when there are so very many people on the planet. Lismar is in Ohio. It would be neat if you were there too.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 14, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> This is pretty interesting. Many years ago when I was still working, a gal from Walnut Creek moved to Fresno and went to work in the same department of the phone company as me. She is a little younger than I, however, she and I both had dobermans, we both had horses, we both had a small space between our front teeth. We had the same interests, hobbies (we both had roller skated at the rink and competed in dance) and even look like sisters.
> 
> Funny how two people can come together when there are so very many people on the planet. Lismar is in Ohio. It would be neat if you were there too.



Wow! What an incredible story, Yvonne! That's crazy that there were even some major physical similarities. Your story reminds me of this article that I read recently... http://themindunleashed.org/2014/07...ities-human-templates-complete-strangers.html - A photographer set out to show evidence of some scientists' claims that even though billions of people have lived on earth, there are only about 500 original genetic templates for humans. He took a bunch of photos of people that often look amazingly similar, but have no relation. It sounds like you may have already come across your match. Now, @lismar79 needs to let me know if she is short, blonde, and freckled


----------



## Peytons torts (Oct 14, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> Hey im just wondering what kind of age everyone is one here? Im 14 and it seems most people are older than that


Me tooooooo


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 14, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> HOLY MOLY! Age, animals & torts, adopted kids, skating nerds....Are you really another person?...OR are you ME from an alternate reality and using the internet to communicate?????


I'm humming the theme to twighlight zone right now for you


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 14, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! What an incredible story, Yvonne! That's crazy that there were even some major physical similarities. Your story reminds me of this article that I read recently... http://themindunleashed.org/2014/07...ities-human-templates-complete-strangers.html - A photographer set out to show evidence of some scientists' claims that even though billions of people have lived on earth, there are only about 500 original genetic templates for humans. He took a bunch of photos of people that often look amazingly similar, but have no relation. It sounds like you may have already come across your match. Now, @lismar79 needs to let me know if she is short, blonde, and freckled


I am 5 foot 1 and a half inch with shoes on....on a hill...... but dark brown hair so at least we know who we are now lol!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 15, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> I'm humming the theme to twighlight zone right now for you





lismar79 said:


> I am 5 foot 1 and a half inch with shoes on....on a hill...... but dark brown hair so at least we know who we are now lol!


You're hilarious! Twilight zone-ha ha! I'm a little relieved that I'm not talking to myself from an alternate reality. I already talk to myself enough, so that would get boring really fast


----------

